# Folding uniform



## Dao (Dec 21, 2008)

I am curious if people fold their uniform after they classes.  I used to throw mine in a bag without folding but in another school I got into trouble for not folding it and I was taught how to fold, it looks real nice and keeps the uniform getting wrinkled.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 21, 2008)

Mine gets folded up roughly, put in my bag then straight into the wash. I have several uniforms, t shirts and gi bottoms plus two BJJ Gi's. I teach/train most of the week so have to have clean clothes on everytime.


----------



## hkfuie (Dec 21, 2008)

me too.

But when in Rome...


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 21, 2008)

When I don't wear it to and from the Dojang, I just toss it in the bag and wash it when I get home.  I know that I should fold it, but I don't bother most days, plus it isn't a big deal in our Dojang.


----------



## AMP-RYU (Dec 21, 2008)

My students must have a nice clean straight uniform everyday for class! I have had students before come to class with a completely wrinkled dirty uniform and I make the parents buy a new one, kind of like a fine! Believe me they have no problem buying a new one and it teaches the student to respect their uniform and the parents make sure its clean the next time!:asian:


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 21, 2008)

bob0812 said:


> My students must have a nice clean straight uniform everyday for class! I have had students before come to class with a completely wrinkled dirty uniform and I make the parents buy a new one, kind of like a fine! Believe me they have no problem buying a new one and it teaches the student to respect their uniform and the parents make sure its clean the next time!:asian:


 
How do you make them buy a new one? Surely a word in the parents ear is enough or even not letting the child train.


----------



## AMP-RYU (Dec 21, 2008)

The child dont train, I run a respectful class and I expect respect from all parties and the parents understand this. I have never lost a student because of this just gained their respect!


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 21, 2008)

bob0812 said:


> The child dont train, I run a respectful class and I expect respect from all parties and the parents understand this. I have never lost a student because of this just gained their respect!


 
And a bit more money from the new suit bought?


----------



## AMP-RYU (Dec 21, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> And a bit more money from the new suit bought?


 not much usually wholesale. just the point


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 21, 2008)

Our children always turn in neat and tidy and our adults train in t shirts and MMA shorts so it's never a problem really.


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 21, 2008)

I actually do fold my uniform after class, often. It was a habit I picked up from a karate instructor friend who never had a gym bag. He folded his after every class & carried out. That way he didn't look like a slob with a wet uniform & no gym bag.


----------



## Dao (Dec 21, 2008)

I found on youtube this is the closest the way I way do it.  It kind of looks like a diaper when you're done hehe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P33ZguHaN8k&feature=related


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 21, 2008)

Dao said:


> I found on youtube this is the closest the way I way do it. It kind of looks like a diaper when you're done hehe
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P33ZguHaN8k&feature=related


 

That was video I was going to suggest.


----------



## kenpofighter (Dec 21, 2008)

I always fold my gi in half so when I hold it at the top it hangs down, then I fold it over. Then I like to roll mine up. One of my old instructors taught me this. It does seem not to wrinkle has bad.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 21, 2008)

If very sweaty wash, and always fold. In between classes Gi is folded with belt wrapped around it.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 21, 2008)

There are different approaches to folding your uniform -- including putting it on hanger.  But you should fold it somehow, rather than simply shoving it into a bag.  It'll keep it looking neater, it'll help the uniform last longer, and it simply shows a certain level of respect for what you're doing.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 21, 2008)

Folding uniforms after use to show respect, yes, folding uniform to be tidy, yes, folding uniform after use so you can wear it again, no! no!
If you work hard training and sweat surely it's not a good idea to wear the uniform again without it being washed!


----------



## Dao (Dec 21, 2008)

seasoned said:


> If very sweaty wash, and always fold. In between classes Gi is folded with belt wrapped around it.




Yup the way I do it is wrap the belt around when finished it actually looks nice even if I'm going to wash it soon.  It really doesn't take long only a few minutes.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 21, 2008)

It must be me then who likes a clean gi/tshirt gi bottoms on every time I train lol! I can't imagine training and not having to wash your kit. Perhaps we work too hard lol.


----------



## LarryR (Dec 21, 2008)

I usually hang my dobuk up with my pants folded and placed on the hanger. When traveling or visiting a federation studio its either hung up or folded with my belt tied around it, and btw its ironed with creases in the seams and down the pant legs. This gives the dobuk a nice neat crisp look.

I have several uniforms and my instructor always laugh when I order new black T shirts with school logos on them, and black pants. Though I train and get them sweaty, the black fades after multiple washings. 

To me it sets the example to the lower belts, and to be honest I see the effects of this on others. For example I have my name in Korean embroidered on dobuk top underneath my instructors patch, which GM Kwon wrote himself, and now just about all the dan and gup levels have KGN write their names and most of the dans have it embroidered as well.

A little pride in your uniform can go a long way.


----------



## hkfuie (Dec 22, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> It must be me then who likes a clean gi/tshirt gi bottoms on every time I train lol! I can't imagine training and not having to wash your kit. Perhaps we work too hard lol.


 
Not just you.  I do, too.  And I don't ALWAYS work that hard.  No matter how much I wish it were otherwise, teaching is not a workout!


----------



## AMP-RYU (Dec 22, 2008)

hkfuie said:


> Not just you. I do, too. And I don't ALWAYS work that hard. No matter how much I wish it were otherwise, teaching is not a workout!


 Um I go kick for kick, block for block and punch for punch with my students and I consider my teaching a work out! especially when I teach 6 classes per night 6 days a week!


----------



## CDKJudoka (Dec 23, 2008)

bob0812 said:


> Um I go kick for kick, block for block and punch for punch with my students and I consider my teaching a work out! especially when I teach 6 classes per night 6 days a week!




I always make sure my instructors get a workout. Then again, I am the one showing them grappling.


----------



## hkfuie (Dec 23, 2008)

bob0812 said:


> Um I go kick for kick, block for block and punch for punch with my students and I consider my teaching a work out! especially when I teach 6 classes per night 6 days a week!


 
How in the world do you correct technique and give feedback while doing every kick with them?  

I go to classes to train where I am the student.  There I get my workout. 

When I teach, my classes are about my students.  Sure I demo, and I do full forms for them and I spar, but it ain't no workout.  Even if I sweat.  

Guess you and I have different ideas about teaching and about workouts, eh?  Lucky you to get to teach that much.  I am in a new area and building a student base slowly.  All in time.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 23, 2008)

Have to tell you this..... I wear t shirts and gi bottoms for the MMA classes we do, my instructor as a Christmas pressie has given me two fantastic MMA t-shirts, one has a Viking type warriors head on the front and the word warrior on the back. Both T shirts are black, very cool! Now the other has printed on the front a string coming round the neck and two MMA gloves hanging down. Very smart but as a woman guess where the gloves come when I put the t shirt on and what it looks like? I wish I could show you, my son just burst out laughing, I guess I'll have a few odd looks when I wear it now rofl!


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 23, 2008)

hkfuie said:


> How in the world do you correct technique and give feedback while doing every kick with them?
> 
> I go to classes to train where I am the student.  There I get my workout.
> 
> ...


For me, it depends on the exercise in question.  Some nights, I get a hell of a workout, leading the class through exercises and drills.  Other nights... I'm spending more time demonstrating once, than correcting as needed.  I can't watch & do, as a general rule -- though there are exceptions.  Like sparring...


----------



## AMP-RYU (Dec 23, 2008)

hkfuie said:


> How in the world do you correct technique and give feedback while doing every kick with them?
> 
> I go to classes to train where I am the student. There I get my workout.
> 
> ...


 
Im a black belt with years of experience, I can multi task. I can watch and do kicks at the same time. I always kick horizontal to my students so they can watch my technique as well. And if I see something that needs correcting, I stop and correct the problem! I dont feel right barking numbers and telling my students what to do and not doing it my self! Just my way of doing it, everyone is different.


----------



## hkfuie (Dec 24, 2008)

tez3 said:


> have to tell you this..... I wear t shirts and gi bottoms for the mma classes we do, my instructor as a christmas pressie has given me two fantastic mma t-shirts, one has a viking type warriors head on the front and the word warrior on the back. Both t shirts are black, very cool! Now the other has printed on the front a string coming round the neck and two mma gloves hanging down. Very smart but as a woman guess where the gloves come when i put the t shirt on and what it looks like? I wish i could show you, my son just burst out laughing, i guess i'll have a few odd looks when i wear it now rofl!


 
lol!


----------



## Aefibird (Jan 14, 2009)

I fold my uniform loosely after class and immediately wash it when I get home. I've just started getting back into martial arts after a couple of years out through injury, so I just train twice a week at the moment, giving me long enough time to wash and iron my dobok between classes.

Before my temporary break from martial arts I was training or teaching (if it was karate) every week night + Saturday mornings, so I had (well, still have!) several uniforms so I always wore a clean, pressed dobok or gi to every class.

I just can't stand the thought of wearing a dirty uniform to training, seems gross to me!!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 14, 2009)

You chaps ought to try folding a hakama properly if an ordinary gi is considered problematic :lol:.


----------



## CDKJudoka (Jan 14, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> You chaps ought to try folding a hakama properly if an ordinary gi is considered problematic :lol:.



Tried it once, and I don't think I got it right, judging by the look on Sensei's face.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't think many of us ever do get the 'knack' of a neatly bound hakama .  I can get the folds okay but my himo 'bows' always look atrocious .


----------



## astrobiologist (Jan 14, 2009)

I keep mine hung in a locker until it's, well...  in need of a scrubbing...


Graham


----------



## Aefibird (Jan 14, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> You chaps ought to try folding a hakama properly if an ordinary gi is considered problematic :lol:.



First time I folded my Hakama after I got it was hillarious! Well, not for me as I had 6-7 black belts hovering ready to give me, the new 1st Dan, 'advice'... 

Advice? Huh, talk about being the after-class 'entertainment'! 

I'd been shown how to fold and care for a Hakama by Sensei just after getting 1st Dan, but having the audience didn't help me. In the end one of the other blackbelts took pity on me and finished it off. 

I still haven't got it down 'perfect' but these days my folds look a lot better and neater than that first time!


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jan 17, 2009)

I will usually take my unifrm and hang it on a hanger when I get home. Sometimes it will get a second wearing before going into the wash if it's for personal training. If I'm going to class again, into the wash it goes immediately. 

Uniforms get folded when they come out of the wash so they look presentable when worn to class. I have several uniforms so even if the wash isn't due to put in for a few days I have at least a couple clean, folded uniforms waiting to be pulled out and worn.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## jim777 (Jan 22, 2009)

I can't imagine not folding your uniform after a practice, I honestly can't. Even if it was so wet I could wring it out, I'd still fold it and treat it with respect.


----------



## JWLuiza (Jan 22, 2009)

jim777 said:


> I can't imagine not folding your uniform after a practice, I honestly can't. Even if it was so wet I could wring it out, I'd still fold it and treat it with respect.



I always try to remember that we are just wearing glorified underwear.


----------



## jim777 (Jan 23, 2009)

JWLuiza said:


> I always try to remember that we are just wearing glorified underwear.



Dude, that's a basketball uniform you're thinking of...


----------

